# M.A.N.W.A.N.G Awards 2010



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

*Media, Art, Novels and other Writing in the ANthropomorphic Genre Awards*

Guys, let's face it. The current awards system is a load of bull. The Ursa Major Awards is essentially a farce. It uses a system of public voting, which is so easy to exploit, that it should never be used. So I propose the first Annual MANWANG Awards.

10 Categories covering all the avenues of arts, media and writing that encompass the furry fandom. A panel of impartial judges to judge just who wins each category. Fairness. But, the everyday fanatic isn't excluded. We may have categories, but we need them populated with relevant contenders. Which is where you plebs come in. Throw in your suggestions for victims in the following categories:

1 - Best Work of Hardcopy Fiction (Printed)
2 - Best Work of fiction (Online)
3 - Best Commercial Media (Film, advert, etc.)
4 - Best Amateur Media (Animation, Flash, etc.)
5 - Best Newcomer to Webcomics (Started in 2009/10 with at least 25 strips)
6 - Best Established Webcomic (Over a year old)
7 - Best New Artist (Joined FA in 2009/10 and currently active)
8 - Best Established Artist
9 - Best Print Comic
10 - Worst Webcomic Award

All categories are judged on various criteria, and judging is via a panel that is still to be determined, for fairness.

Comments and suggestions on alterations or additions to the category list are welcome, as well as improvements. Winners will receive a lovely award logo they can put on their sites/pages with a slightly crapper one for second and third placed.

Also, a mascot is required.

I believe a bunch of people on the internet can do a better bloody job than Ursa Major. So let's go.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

"THIS" BUTTON, WHERE ARE YOUUUUU ;~;


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol, I'm so sorry, I read the name "M.A.N.W.A.N.G" and mistook it as a "man's wang." Uber perverted, I know :/


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

We may wanna come up with a better name...manwang, oh god >.>

But yea, this might be a better solution 

Public voting seems to biased


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We may wanna come up with a better name...manwang, oh god >.>


 
It took me bloody ages to come up with a memorable acronym. :C


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We may wanna come up with a better name...manwang, oh god >.>


 
No, no, keep the acronym.  Imagine the delight on an author or cartoonist's face when they hear "You've been nominated to receive a prestigious M.A.N.W.A.N.G. award!"


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

MANWANG is an awesome acronym and I don't see anything wrong with it. Sure, it may be a little long, but isn't that what everyone loves? No one likes the short ones.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, no, keep the acronym.  Imagine the delight on an author or cartoonist's face when they hear "You've been nominated to receive a prestigious M.A.N.W.A.N.G. award!"


 
Exactly. It's memorable and a bit silly.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 10, 2010)

I love everything about this. Even the acronym.

Also, I can't wait for the BAWW fest to come when someone receives the "Worst Webcomic Award."


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Besides, I was going for M.A.N.W.A.N.K, but couldn't get anything with a K for the end.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I love everything about this. Even the acronym.
> 
> Also, I can't wait for the BAWW fest to come when someone receives the "Worst Webcomic Award."


 
I considered "Worst forum member award" but decided against it, as the current categories are for the whole fandom, rather than just this section of it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

LizardKing met his match at last.



Voidrunners said:


> I considered "Worst forum member award" but decided against it, as the current categories are for the whole fandom, rather than just this section of it.


 
It would be hard to choose just one as well.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I considered "Worst forum member award" but decided against it, as the current categories are for the whole fandom, rather than just this section of it.


 
Now you've got me thinking about the idea of a "FAFfy Award."

That would get ugly, quick.


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2010)

What better way to show you are the best than to show off your wang.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Now you've got me thinking about the idea of a "FAFfy Award."
> 
> That would get ugly, quick.


 That would be good for the end of the year. "Mod of the year", "Most intelligent poster", "Best thread".

Fuck you. This was my idea.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Category 6, I nominate "Gone with the Blastwave."

Wait, that's not furry.  Fuck.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Look, I made a Logo.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Shiny!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a rough draft.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 10, 2010)

Balls are touching.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Balls are touching.


 
You are wrong.

The two globes represent the everyday world, where people live out their lives, and the fandom which merges with a small part of the world, yet affects so many. With a plinth.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> The two globes represent the everyday world, where people live out their lives, and the fandom which merges with a small part of the world, yet affects so many. With a plinth.


 A.K.A. a twig and berries, johnson, pecker, one-eyed monster, joe camel...


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 10, 2010)

Furries wouldn't know good writing if they were beaten to within an inch of their life by the works of Robert Frost.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, first off, we need people to start suggesting nominees for the various categories, and if anyone wants to volunteer to panel it, they can. It may seem a bit of a joke thread, but I do think we can do this shit. The essential part is getting nominees just now, the rest can be put into place as things progress.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm guessing there are going to be a ton of porn-artist nominees in "Best Established Artist" simply because most people haven't bothered to remember anything but porn.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I'm guessing there are going to be a ton of porn-artist nominees in "Best Established Artist" simply because most people haven't bothered to remember anything but porn.


 
Which is all well and good, but the decision of who goes through to the actual contenders stage is down to the jury. If it's stuff that deserves to be there, fine. If it's just nominated for being porn, it'll get rejected.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2010)

Soo...Penis.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

I should probably kick off suggestions for nominees, so here goes.

1/2/3/4 - No Suggestion
5 - Beyond The Veil
6 - Lackadaisy
7 - No suggestion
8 - Psyroach
9 - Dreamkeepers
10 - Furthia High


----------



## Syradact (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry, I only really keep up with comics. I nominate:

6 - Best Established Webcomic (Over a year old)
Bear Nuts
Cheap Thrills (when did this one begin? I can only guess by number of strips)
Digger
Dracula
Housepets
Lackadaisy
Skin Deep
The Pride of Life

8 - Best Established Artist
I guess...
Hyenahyena
Kaleidoscopecat

10 - Worst Webcomic Award
Concession


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Furthia High is wayyyyy worse than concession.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Does the artist have to be on FA?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Does the artist have to be on FA?


 
Nope


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 10, 2010)

Why am I not surprised furry awards would be named the MANWANG awards.

I nominate anything by Jay Naylor for worst webcomic.


----------



## TDK (Jun 10, 2010)

This is great, it's like the furry version of the Oscars without the shitty red carpet special two hours before it.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm utterly paralyzed by indecision.  I've got a few candidates in mind for Category 6, but I'm constantly calling my ability to remain impartial into question and I'm certain I'm overlooking others as well.  If they could throw their hats in the ring it would make it easier, but first you'd have to convince them that the M.A.N.W.A.N.G. awards are worth competing in, I guess.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

2 - Best Work of fiction (Online)
Better Days

That comic needs to win because unlike a lot of webcomics, it doesn't start out shitty then get better right at the end:
It starts awesome and then escalates to beyond.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 10, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> 2 - Best Work of fiction (Online)
> Better Days
> 
> That comic needs to win because unlike a lot of webcomics, it doesn't start out shitty then get better right at the end:
> It starts awesome and then escalates to beyond.


 
You're joking, right? Sarcasm?


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> You're joking, right? Sarcasm?


 
No sarcasm here. It's a good comic!


----------



## Don (Jun 10, 2010)

Reading the acronym never fails to bring a smile to my face. That's about all I'll say in this topic considering I don't read furry webcomics or novels and I'm not that big a lover of art either.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 10, 2010)

I disagree with this thread.
It would imply anything in the furry fandom is actually good enough to rise above the levels of undistinguishable, unclassified pile of oddly-shaped shit.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Why am I not surprised furry awards would be named the MANWANG awards.


 
Because it was the best acronym I could come up with using those letters.How many good acronyms can you think of that use Media, Art and Writing?


----------



## Browder (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess I can only speak for six and ten. Hmmm. I'd give it to maybe Cheap Thrills and Better Days, respectively. I also feel like Exterminatus Now needs to be nominated for something.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> 1 - Best Work of Hardcopy Fiction (Printed)



Don't read



> 2 - Best Work of fiction (Online)



Don't read



> 3 - Best Commercial Media (Film, advert, etc.)



From this year? Probably How to Train Your Dragon, if that counts.



> 4 - Best Amateur Media (Animation, Flash, etc.)



Don't watch



> 5 - Best Newcomer to Webcomics (Started in 2009/10 with at least 25 strips)



No idea



> 6 - Best Established Webcomic (Over a year old)



Digger
The Whiteboard
Lackadaisy Cats



> 7 - Best New Artist (Joined FA in 2009/10 and currently active)



No idea



> 8 - Best Established Artist



Vantid
AlectorFencer



> 9 - Best Print Comic



Don't read much. I'd say Havoc, Inc.



> 10 - Worst Webcomic Award



Concession
Better Days


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

So far, the only webcomic I've ever read (that was mentioned) is Lackadaisy
Well, I started reading it

Mouse Guard is pretty good, it's a printed comic


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2010)

Furthia high wins #10.

Hands down.


----------



## Tao (Jun 10, 2010)

It's just me but I don't think a trophy that looks like a pair of testicles and the acronym MANWANG paired together are going to work that well.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Tao said:


> It's just me but I don't think a trophy that looks like a pair of testicles and the acronym MANWANG paired together are going to work that well.


 
Nothin' gets past you, chief.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Tao said:


> It's just me but I don't think a trophy that looks like a pair of testicles and the acronym MANWANG paired together are going to work that well.


 
Which is more ridiculous though?

1) Self-branded Ultimate Awards in Furry Fandom who have a digitigrade bear as it's mascot, nominates cub porn (then allows it to win), and let's dross like Concession beat Lackadaisy.

2) Casual awards, with distinctive and humourous name and trophy, with a fair nomination and judging system.


----------



## Myoti (Jun 10, 2010)

I support this and everything it stands for.



> Furthia High is wayyyyy worse than concession.


Is it possible to have a two/three/six-way tie?



> That comic needs to win because unlike a lot of webcomics, it doesn't start out shitty then get better right at the end:
> It starts awesome and then *escalates to beyond*.


Is that what we're calling it now?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Myoti said:


> Is that what we're calling it now?


 
This gets better with every viewing.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 10, 2010)

I nominate Ny for best established artist. Fuck yeah.

Also:

F.A.-W.A.M.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Lol, I'm so sorry, I read the name "M.A.N.W.A.N.G" and mistook it as a "man's wang." Uber perverted, I know :/


 
That's how it's supposed to be.



Myoti said:


> I support this and everything it stands  for.


 
What about everything it means if you don't know what it stands for?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Furthia High is wayyyyy worse than concession.


 god fucking damn you jaswha if you never mentioned this comic i wouldn't have gotten curious and read it


----------



## Tycho (Jun 11, 2010)

It's running out of steam... :/


----------



## pheonix (Jun 11, 2010)

Manwang awards will totally piss a bunch of furrys off. I approve of this. And as for the worst forum member award, I find that to be a very tasteful idea.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 11, 2010)

so, where do we go to nominate someone/something?

though, the acronym might need some work


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Nominate shit here.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

This may seem a bit off topic, but, isn't the Sundance Film Festival reviewed by judges? Or is that a public vote too?



pheonix said:


> And as for the worst forum member award, I find that to be a very tasteful idea.


 The drama that comes after will be intense


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

do i get anything

please

:c


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> do i get anything
> 
> please
> 
> :c


 Ratte, you win the internet, okay


----------



## Luca (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess I kninda like this idea. And don't listen to everyone. Keep it M.A.N.W.A.N.G. I like the title.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2010)

... Wow, is somebody having Fun With Acronyms.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 11, 2010)

Philoso Raptor says: "If balls are touching is considered gay... Then having more than one testicle makes you gay?"


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, so I just put a bunch of little pieces of paper with names of candidates I like for #6 on them into a box here and shook the box like crazy.  I'm gonna reach in and pick one out.  Fucking indecision.

Nimrais.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OK, so I just put a bunch of little pieces of paper with names of candidates I like for #6 on them into a box here and shook the box like crazy.  I'm gonna reach in and pick one out.  Fucking indecision.
> 
> Nimrais.


 
Nah.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Philoso Raptor says: "If balls are touching is considered gay... Then having more than one testicle makes you gay?"



Your balls don't touch.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 12, 2010)

Best Established artist: Strype
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/strype


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Best Established artist: Strype
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/strype


 
good GOD no

What do people see in this guy?


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Philoso Raptor says: "If balls are touching is considered gay... Then having more than one testicle makes you gay?"


 
OSHI-


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Philoso Raptor says: "If balls are touching is considered gay... Then having more than one testicle makes you gay?"


 
not unless you fold your sack in on itself I'm guessing
which would be kinda gay


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not sure anyone on FA deserves a "best artist" award. :V


----------



## Smelge (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm not sure anyone on FA deserves a "best artist" award. :V


 
Then someone not on it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "THIS" BUTTON, WHERE ARE YOUUUUU ;~;



This^

I do think it will be back when they fix the forums back.
For now got to do it the old way.

I do like this awards idea too :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to try something to get this up and running. First we need to associate this award with the site, so I'm gonna PM Dragoneer about it, see if we can't set up a proper thread for people to nominate stuff. And so on. THIS SHALL WORK! IT WILL LIVE! AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm not sure anyone on FA deserves a "best artist" award. :V


 
Nonsense.  There are more than a few artists with definite talent.  Some of them are more famous than others, rightfully or wrongfully so depending on your personal opinion.  Though there ARE a number of highly talented off-site artists.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'm going to try something to get this up and running. First we need to associate this award with the site, so I'm gonna PM Dragoneer about it, see if we can't set up a proper thread for people to nominate stuff. And so on. THIS SHALL WORK! IT WILL LIVE! AHAHAHAHAHA


 Did anything ever come of this? Did 'Neer reply?


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 17, 2010)

1 - Best Work of Hardcopy Fiction (Printed)

Cordwainer Motherfuckin' Smith, "Best Of", dammit. Not in the fandom at all yet these are canonical furry themes in print since 1961-1966. "Alpha Ralpha Boulevard", "The Ballad of Lost C'Mell", "The Dead Lady Of Clown Town". That last is the Joan Of Arc story told with FURRIES in 1964, using furry themes of animal nature vs. human for devastating dramatic and poetic effect.

Alternately, Phil Geusz is really good 

2 - Best Work of fiction (Online)

Does it have to be gay porn? If not, anybody read-
Kings Of Rainmoor http://www.tallyroad.com/tldr/Kings-1.html
Ghosts Of Rainmoor http://www.tallyroad.com/tldr/Ghosts-1.html
Aquarius http://www.tallyroad.com/tldr/Aquarius-1.html (suggestive)
Tally Road (novel form) http://www.tallyroad.com/Raw-1.html (does contain NC-17)

3 - Best Commercial Media (Film, advert, etc.)
4 - Best Amateur Media (Animation, Flash, etc.)
5 - Best Newcomer to Webcomics (Started in 2009/10 with at least 25 strips)

hehe, I'm disqualified there- started in 2008, abandoned comic after 442 strips not counting side-comics 

6 - Best Established Webcomic (Over a year old)

Housepets, Precocious

7 - Best New Artist (Joined FA in 2009/10 and currently active)

No idea. I might be able to throw out musician names for this. I see there's nothing about musicians even though we have me, Matt Ebel, Bucktown Tiger, LW, Buck Riley, Kewazu (Drumming Raccoon), FoxAmoore, Brody and his band Critical Fail ('Krystal Can't Enjoy Her Sandwich')... your average furry hasn't heard of any of us other than maybe Matt and Bucktown and seeing flyers for LW's band Crimson Mist.

If we do get a music section, listen to this heavy bluesrock single: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3560135/
We're not all fruity loops bum tish 

8 - Best Established Artist

Blotch- http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blotch/

9 - Best Print Comic

Buh. Associated Student Bodies on the grounds of how effectively it does its thing and how much influence it's had? I don't follow furry print comics.

10 - Worst Webcomic Award

Geez, when I quit doing a webcomic in comic form I hated everybody. I could go examine all the contenders and try to figure out who was worst, but I don't feel I'm in a position to bitch, so how about I just try and focus on what's good?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Did anything ever come of this? Did 'Neer reply?


 

Didn't get around to it, been a tad busy.

Done it now.


----------



## Mangasama (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't read much. I'd say Havoc, Inc.

I like the way you think, Sahib. <said the writer of the mentioned book>


----------



## Smelge (Sep 2, 2010)

This has sort of been Necro'd.

I had a shot at what I said I'd do further up, but no response was ever received, so the whole idea would have languished. Give it up.


----------

